# Can you ovulate twice in one cycle???



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has ovulated twice in one cycle and if so how long between each ovulation was there.  Its just i started opk's on CD12 and it was very dark but not quite there, kept testing all week and it went light and then on CD19 got a positive.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I believe that you can release more than one egg, but it will be pretty much the same time for each one.  OPK's can be misleading.  They are showing when you get a LH surge, not when you will ovulate.  More often than not you will ovulate shortly after that surge, but sometimes your body tries but doesn't succeed.  To me, it sounds like you tried to ovulate around CD12, but things weren't quite ready, so you are trying again around CD19.  Hopefully that egg will release this time   Which it most likely will as you say it was very positive 

Good luck!  I hope you catch it!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Witters is right. Only have ovulation once in a cycle but if more than one follicle may release within the same 12 hours or so.

Ruth


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks very much for your replies.  I knew you could ov more than one egg but was not sure if it could happen twice in one cycle at diff times.

Ta!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

You can't actually ovulate twice within one cycle (ie several days apart)...however, if you have 2 (or more) mature follies then they will release the eggs anytime within 24 hours of each other. I've had 2 eggs each cycle of Clomid so far & last month I released the first on night of cd14 & the second on cd15...so not exactly ovulating twice but releasing 2 within a day of each other. I released one from each ovary & could almost feel it happening & it must've been right that released first cos the pain stopped on that side afterwards.

As already mentioned, OPK's can be a bit misleading sometimes, especially if you have PCOS and/or are on Clomid and/or Metformin. OPK's detect the LH surge & you should usually ovulate 36 hours after this surge. Did you do the tests at different times of the day...they suggest you don't use them the 1st pee of the day (I only used them for a few months when we 1st started ttc)

Here's a link with info explaining why can't ovulate twice in one cycle but about releasing eggs within 24hrs...

http://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancyandbaby/fertility/contraception/qas/0,,3_160220,00.html

Also, a good indication that you're actually ovulating now is egg white cervical mucus (clear & stretchy) as well as a high, soft, open cervix.

Take care & good luck 
Natasha


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks

im the Queen of OPKs as having been using them nigh on 2 years now!!!    

As said before was not sure about the lenght of time it could be between 2 eggs being released but that makes sense about 24 hours etc.  Tons of the EWCM stuff on the right days i thought i ovulated but progesterone result really crap


----------

